# Mountain Bike Riding in Bali



## C.Bali (17 Jun 2008)

Hi there fellow Mountain Bike enthusiasts, we are an Australian and Dutch couple that have moved to Bali and started a Cycling Tour Company. After many visits to Bali and not being able to find a decent Mountain Bike, we offer top quality (well as good as you can get in Indonesia) dual suspension, soft-tail mountain bikes for hire and they are used on our all our mountain tours (no downhill cycle like the others offer, but true mountain bike riding with some serious hills). Come and give a visit in Bali! See our website for more details www.c-bali.com. Hope to see you soon!


----------

